# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Nuevos Miembros >  ¡Saludos!

## bydariogamer

Soy un joven mago del norte de España que lleva practicando desde hace un par de años y navegando me encontré este foro. Adoro la cartomagia y estoy iniciándome en el mentalismo. Suelo actuar frente a amigos, aunque a veces hago actuaciones algo más importantes.
¡Un saludo a todos!

----------

